# Crashed Bugatti Veyron



## Tegid (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/articl....html
Brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## mk3jetta12690 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Crashed Bugatti Veyron (Tegid)*

what a ****in idiot 
100mph in a 40 like thats sayin somtin sht i do that everyday nd yet i havnt crashed mayb they should just give that car to me


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Crashed Bugatti Veyron (Tegid)*

More pics here:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_pictures/6423241.stm


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Crashed Bugatti Veyron (ptem)*

it's too bad you don't have prerequisites to buy one of these like ferrari has for the enzo


----------



## alittletippy (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Crashed Bugatti Veyron (sirswank)*

thats just sad and a waste. Veyron is a sweet ride. This is why i dont rent my ride out to friends, family, etc. given i dont have a veyron, but its still my ride.


----------



## Subwall (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Crashed Bugatti Veyron (alittletippy)*

somewhere, a group of Bugatti engineers and craftsmen just had a stroke.
Seems like if you could afford one of those cars, you'd put a racetrack in your backyard. I would.
What a wanker.


----------



## jaxsgirl (Apr 13, 2007)

if i had the money for one of these perfect works of god, 
I'd give a rats ass about what anyone thought about me destroying it. 
but it still hurts to see the pictures......smart money says the guy was annoyed (notice it's always a dude wrecking **** like this) but has another toy already.


----------



## gonemad1230 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Crashed Bugatti Veyron (mk3jetta12690)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jetta12690* »_what a ****in idiot 
100mph in a 40 like thats sayin somtin sht i do that everyday nd yet i havnt crashed mayb they should just give that car to me

































































wutd u do to ur car... ud be lucky to push 100 on a regular basis


----------



## BanditKing (May 8, 2007)

Ahhh man! He only had the car for a week!


----------



## s4turbodub (Jan 24, 2006)

driving in the rain ?

lmao what does he think he can 235mph in the pouring down rain.


----------



## DRBOOMVW (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: Crashed Bugatti Veyron (Tegid)*

ok its is official we have now met the absolutely DUMBEST driver in the world. may his insurance never cover another accident again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RECARDO (Apr 21, 2004)

this happened not to far from my house
rumour has it that it was a sheik who bought it for his son. he has more than one
his son was then renting it out to people for the day for silly money....
thats what i heard anyway


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (RECARDO)*

that is true mate, I saw that car that day as I live the next town along and was driving in the area, when I saw it. I heard the insurance company didnt pay out either







thats one way of learning a lesson!


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (madone)*

In fairness, you could prolly be doing 100 mph in 5 seconds in that thing. Not hard to get into trouble quick!


----------



## illusion (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (StreetSpeed2000)*

who cares, most of us on here will never have cars like that, and if you could have a car like that you can afford a new one. engine is still good, put into something else though, the car is fuglier then sloth from the Goonies.


----------



## rickyk (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: (illusion)*

thats silly!
imaging the owner calling for his insurance renewal:
insurance guy: "have you had any accidents in the past 5 years sir?"
owner: "yes"
insurance guy: "can i have the details reguarding the accident sir?"
owner "i crashed a Bugatti Vey..."
(insurance co hangs up) *Beep beep beep* 



_Modified by rickyk at 1:04 PM 9-19-2007_


----------



## RECARDO (Apr 21, 2004)

lol
'calm down dear....'


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Crashed Bugatti Veyron (Tegid)*








SUCKS!!!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Crashed Bugatti Veyron (JBLAZEPRODUCTIONS)*

I bet that tow truck driver will be telling the story for years.


----------



## GTIFireCracker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Crashed Bugatti Veyron (Tegid)*

at least its the ****ty color http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Crashed Bugatti Veyron (Tegid)*


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (illusion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illusion* »_who cares, most of us on here will never have cars like that, and if you could have a car like that you can afford a new one. engine is still good, put into something else though, the car is fuglier then sloth from the Goonies.









I would dump that onto a really ridiculously made dune buggy frame...


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Crashed Bugatti Veyron (Tegid)*

Hell get it back in insurance.


----------

